# Why do men?



## barbi53657 (Dec 8, 2005)

I told everyone about the doctor guy who lives on my floor well last friday I gave him my number and i was hoping to get a call by sunday...well he called that same night like 10pm and I didnt have my phone on so he left a message... Well I called him back the next day like 1pm he didnt have voice mail or an answering machine...so I tried again 6pm again no answer I tried on last time like 830pm saturday night. He answered I told I was going to a party/club with my friends later that night which was the truth..... Well he was like so can we hang out before you go out with your friends. He was like can anyone go to the party and he wanted to know how much the cover was........ He was like if the party thing with my friends doesnt occurred then maybe we could do something together instead... So he was like he is waiting on a phone call but he wanted me to call him back with the cost of the cover.... I called him back like a 1/2 hr later and there was no answer.. I tried again two more times that night there was no answer...so I just went to the party with my friends ....this was saturday night and he hasnt called me since well i saw him on the bus for work wednesday morning he was talking on his cell phone.... i just waved hi and kept walking... I hate men I dont have any explaination to why he did this...... I want to call him up and find out why he did this and secretly to tell him off


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 8, 2005)

omg what a a$$hole! please hes not even worth your time girl!


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks but I still feel sad and wonder if i am ugly etc, :icon_conf I know I didnt invite him HE INVITED HIMSELF!!!! NO CALL TO APOLOGIZE EITHER!!!!! as*****!! plus that friday morning he sat next to me on the bus so it wasnt the other way around I dont get men even if he wasnt interested in a date manners would still be required as in I am sorry something came up so I couldnt go


----------



## Cirean (Dec 8, 2005)

I think when guys do this it means they aren't looking for a relationship. He probably likes you just fine but will only do things if your schedules meet up. Don't take it personally, his loss!!!! :icon_chee


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 8, 2005)

I know but I really like him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to call him:icon_love


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 8, 2005)

Absolutely!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 8, 2005)

You know what you tried,and thats all you can do,If he wants to see you he will call,if not its totally his loss.:icon_chee


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree with everyone else, and i would not tell him off or anything, just blow it off, and pretend like it didn't matter and you had a great time at the party. I think he knows he's an as***** and you are not the only girl he's been an as***** with so don't react like all the other girls. and yea anyway, why do you want someone like that? just forget him and keep him as a friend, acquiantance or whatever.


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2005)

Well if you really like him then try calling him one more time and if he's still acting weird then IMO its time to move on.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 8, 2005)

Great point Lina,unless hes dr.cheap,lol:icon_chee


----------



## babykisses (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay someone has got to say it...... HE"S JUST NOT THAT INTO YOU!!!!!

If he was really interested he would have gone out of his way to see you. Get over it and move on, it's not worth wasting your time over.


----------



## kaori (Dec 10, 2005)

DEAR 

BARBI

DON'T FEEL UGLY MY DEAR,...

YOU JUST TOO NICE WITH BAD GUY LIKE HIM,...

I believe for next time you can find someone soo true,..nice person like you,...believe me you are strong,...my friend,..nobody perfect in this world but we can try doing best ,..and sure you are best person my friend

again don't feel guilty you are the best my friend,....you are more be strong than you know,..

hey don't think about cheap doctor like him he is just such garbage,.. 

let's haapy again,...make something to wonderful day,...

this is my secret beauty don't ever broken heart,..enjoy life,..positif thinking

and strong

and I know you can strong than you know my friend


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 10, 2005)

He doesn't want to be bothered. Don't call him anymore. Just move on girl. Sorry that happened to you. Once you call a guy and you leave a message and he doesn't call you back, don't call him again.


----------



## charish (Dec 10, 2005)

ok i know it makes you feel bad and wonder crazy why. and if you really want to know ask him when you see him, he might tell the truth or he might not. or you could just not even worry about him and move on there are better people out there.


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Very Much For Your Post But It Still Hurts!!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 11, 2005)

You're lucky that the two of you never met up that Saturday. The difference between you and Mr. Doctor is that you like him and he sees you as a one-night stand. That 'do something instead' usually involves never leaving his place until he gets something good. :icon_wink Since he never bothered to contact you again after Saturday, take it as a cue that he's not what you want out of a man.

Food for thought: what IF you did hook up Saturday with Mr. Doctor, get physical and all that stuff? He still probably wouldn't pick up that phone or acknowledge you and I have a feeling you would be in a world of hurt more than you are right now. Count your blessings and move on. (hugs!)


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 11, 2005)

Well said! :clap


----------



## Geek (Dec 11, 2005)

we do it cuz we can. LOL j/k


----------



## tashbash (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the great advice tony!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2005)

hehehe, you know you love me


----------



## sugarquayn (Dec 17, 2005)

First off, I agree with all the other ladies. He's a douchebag. You're much better off w/out him, and you'll find someone better.

It's true that he's probably just not that into you, but I'm sorry that's still no excuse for the rudeness of that behavior. You can let someone know that w/out pretending they don't exist.

Regardless of whether that was his oh-so ball-less, tacky and cowardly way of letting you know that he's just not interested in a relationship, it's just an indecent, impolite and, to be frank, socially unacceptabale way to do that. There is no other type of social relationship where that behavior would be an acceptable way to let someone know they are not interested.

*Stepping off my soapbox now.*:icon_bigg


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 17, 2005)

Agree with doll 100%. You tried, he has your number now don't call him again. If he likes you he will def call. You'd be surprised that if you'd stop calling his interest may heighten. I've dated men in "high places" as well and one thing I've learned is: just because a man is educated doesn't mean he's "smart". Hope this makes sense. Men are screwed.


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes we are screwed. Usually real men aren't though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## bunni (Dec 17, 2005)

i was going to say the same! lol, i love that episode of SATC, so true.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 17, 2005)

hehe ok maybe not all, but it would be fair to say about... 98% of them :icon_chee


----------



## cosmo2127 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, i also agree with the rest of the ladies. If he was interested then he would have gone out of his way to see you and get to know you in a nice way. just try and get over it, i know it is hard i have been in a similar situation as you before and i know that it is not easy. it is a good thing that he is showing his true colors now than to tug your heart with him on a string and then break it later on down the road. he was probably just looking for a "one night stand". there are alot better guys out there for you, never change who you are for a guy there is always someone out there that will like you just the way that you are.


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 18, 2005)

Stop calling him. Let HIM come to YOU.. what a jerkwad anyway. do you really want to deal with a guy that plays this type of game when you just met.. wow.. talk about headgames..


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with KittySkyfish, you better be glad that you didn't give it up and then he ignores your phone calls. Think about how really heart broken you would then be. Don't even put yourself down that road to have regrets later. Why do you seem so deseperate? I'm sure you can do better. So, you say you still really like him.....so, you are telling me....if he was to call at this present moment and you ask why he hasn't called you for awhile, and he gives you a bogus story. You are telling us that you would still take him back after that? If so..........I guess you will just have to find out the hard way, sorry that's a little harsh, but it's true !!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 16, 2006)

What she said.

Or you could send him to me...if he likes blowtorches


----------

